# Team Forum Subtitle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!

I am not sure how many of you even notice the subtitles for your team's forum, but some of them are just old, don't make sense anymore, or are just pretty lame. We want you, the fans, to come up with suggestions for your team's new subtitle, vote on them, and then we can implement them. If you like the one that's currently in place, just let us know. For those wondering where you can see the team forum's subtitles, go here:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-eastern-conference/
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-western-conference/

Your current team subtitle: "Mile High Fast Break"

Thanks! :cheers:

- Basel57


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

How about-

"We Won 50 Games and All We Got Was This Lousy First Round Exit"


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

"nene has more balls than camby"


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

"Where No D Happens"


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

"Home of sticky ball"

If you live in denver and listen to the Sports Guys in the morning on the radio for the George Karl Show you'll know what I am talking to...


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

Lots of talent but no heart... or passing ability


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

Denver Nuggets- home to most tattoos in the league


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

damn i am on a roll, i could go on lol


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The Answer to Melodrama


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

"where homers flock"


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

"david stern's favorite team"


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

"Where Tattoos Happen"


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

"out in 5"

seriously, thats a winner.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

"Where Quitting Happens"


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

guess thats out in 4 now


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... all these subtitles work for the Dallas Mavericks too!

Except Dallas is out in 5.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

they should trade anthony to us  

then we could go by "where melo turns to jello"

heres to a good offseason to the nugs too, we just fired our coach, were on the right track.. sofar


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Any other suggestions? If there are none within the next day or so it will remain the same.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

"Rid the Penguin. Nyak, nyak, nyak, nyak, nyak..."


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Where dysfunctional front offices happen


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Please sell the team Kroenke.... Fans hope a bear eats Bearup....... The pop cans for stars program.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

"we're just happy making the playoffs"


----------

